# intrest check: Star Trek



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, first off i need to give an explanation and an apology. the last rp i hosted, or rather tried to host failed due to my work schedule. and for that i apologize. my schedule had me with roughly only 4 hours of sleep on average due to commuting difficulties and what not so i was unable to continue and complete the mass effect rp, to those of you who were apart of that, i apologize. that issue, for what it's worth, has been rectified as i no longer work for that establishment. mind you i dont expect this apology and explanation to have much impact but i felt it necessary none the less.

that being said, im wondering if there would be sufficient intrest in a star trek rp, i have a few ideas ranging from the major series, you know, TOS, TNG, ENT, VOY (i dont count ds9 as that occurred during tng and voy.)

but i dont even have to be the one to run it. i would be just as interest in joining one and playing in one, as i would be running one. my only question is do we have enough interest here to make it a possibility?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

das i know what you mean, i always have ideas of rps i would like to be in but i don't want to gm. schedule wise i probably wouldnt but interest wise i like the idea of original series so with the enterprise but instead of kirk,scotie and that we make our own characters so kind of like an alternate reality when they all either didn't join starfleet or were just assigned to different ships.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

oh i'm fine running it, dont get me wrong, but i would also enjoy playing in one.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

You have my attention DasOmen. I don't think we should be flying the enterprise, when there was so many other ships in starfleet. Question is if the captain role, which might be the GM, would take too much space and some of the RP might just be the rest of us following orders.

Im Guessing a small taskforce could be a solution, where each of us are captains of our own ships. Where some of the RP might also include our bridge crew.

I think TNG, VOY, DS9 timeline is the one I would prefer.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

As the enterprises objective was to explore and discover worlds we would need to come up with an objective such as:

.explore (same as enterprise)

.defend against invaders

.research team

.warship

Etc etc


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

one of my ideas is that of an exploratory ship flanked by two escorts. and yes flying the enterprise would be a bit of a Taboo.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well glad to finally see someone shoot a great genuine idea out there. I personally would love to see a Star Trek RP, considering how many of us have grown up in the Trekky generation. Been a fan, alwasy will be a fan. 

Here's what I will say however. I personally would love an RP that would allow me to not only develop a character, but my own Starship. Like building and operating my own Enterprise and crew, and creating her own unique tale to add to the spin. So ships a must. 

The rest will follow. I for one will sign up right away. +1 for great idea.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think I have the knowledge or enthusiasm of a trekkie to participate in an rp like this, however in regards to the ideas put forward so far: 

I would advise against more than one ship, particularly if said ships are under player control. Rather I think it would go down better if there is one ship, under GM control and the players fill the role of crew members. 

This leaves you together for the most part or perhaps split into two teams, for example a planetside team performing recon or rescue and a shipside team fending off an enemy boarding their ship. 

For one thing it would be a whole lot easier to GM a smaller group of individuals rather than trying to co-ordinate a wider theater of battle.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

problem with creating a new ship is two fold for startrek. A you have to have insperation from such. think taking a note from the movie Down Parascope will help in this. Using an old ship that no one thinks would be effective while using it as a point of reference for future designs. The second trouble with it, well that's finding what ship to build. There are plenty of intresting choices in STO that are not mentioned in standard cannon, for sake of ease, id suggest snagging one of those ships to develop.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> problem with creating a new ship is two fold for startrek. A you have to have insperation from such. think taking a note from the movie Down Parascope will help in this. Using an old ship that no one thinks would be effective while using it as a point of reference for future designs. The second trouble with it, well that's finding what ship to build. There are plenty of intresting choices in STO that are not mentioned in standard cannon, for sake of ease, id suggest snagging one of those ships to develop.


May I shoot the suggest sir that perhaps use existing ships? If you have ever played the game "Star Trek: Online" they have quite the collection of ships. I also know the FB plage has dozens of pics of different varieties of ships ranging from Klingon, Romulan, Federation, e.t.c. Perhaps them?

I guess what I'm saying is pic a series, like Deep Space 9, Next Generation, Origional series. Then stick to that time period and desine a story through that era. Might work, just an idea though you prob have better grasp on it than I do


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Well have one set up here for anyone who's still interested.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=122708


----------

